# Choices for pocket CC gun?



## tom4018 (Dec 6, 2008)

While I am not new to handguns most of my experience is with 22's. Looking for something that would be a good carry in a pocket holster. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

A Smith & Wesson J frame revolver like the model 642 is a very good choice for pocket carry.


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess it depends on the pants you wear and your size, but I cannot fit my j-frame revolver in my pocket with out it looking silly. I personally carry my Ruger LCP in my pocket, I would also look at Kel-Tec, or the Kahr PM series of you want something above a .380.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I carry my S&W snubbies and my Ruger LCP in my front pants pocket in a pocket holster. The holster protects the trigger from contact and keeps the gun from profiling. I have tried slightly larger ones, Glock 36 for instance, but they were too large. That and the S&W M&P 9c will fit in a jacket pocket, more or less. I definitely use a holster with them too. 

The LCP has been by far the most concealable pistol I have owned.


----------



## jacksmatrixxx (Mar 17, 2008)

walther pps


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Beware the pocket pistol!
Pocket-size defensive pistols, even those in .380 ACP, are very hard to control. Thus, making effective hits with one is a very difficult proposition for a relative beginner. (Shooting a .22 LR pistol well is not sufficient preparation for a pocket-size defensive pistol.) 
To carry a pocket-size pistol, and to use it effectively, one first must be experienced and effective with a larger, heavier, easier-to-control weapon using a full-strength defensive cartridge. Once strong defensive-pistol-shooting skills are thus acquired, one can begin the transition to a small, pocket-size gun.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i carry my ruger lcp im my pocket im still getting used to it lol


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ruger LCP, Kel Tec P3AT......those are probably the best choices for a concealed pocket gun. Feels like having a cell phone in your pocket......you will almost forget that it is there, is what I have heard from people who carry them. I have had the LCP in my pocket and I must say that it is really comfortable. 

Comfortable in terms of size and weight....and comfortable in a sense that they both have a firm DA trigger pull. Which makes it very unlikely to go off in your pocket due to something catching it. It takes a fair amount of force to pull the trigger.

My next purchase will probably be the Ruger LCP.

Just my $.02


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Never...I repeat, never...keep anything in the same pocket with your pistol.
No keys, no spare change, no nothing.
Keep the pistol in a holster, too. Loose, it will catch itself in a bad position and impede the presentation. It will also pick up lint, so keep it scrupulously clean.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The LCP works for me, but I fully realize its limitations. 

I put white dots on the sights and can now hit 8" disks with it, at 15 yards, with about 50% of my shots - with most of the misses being very near misses. I say this just to give you a rough idea of what an average shooter can do with this gun, with practice. I fully understand that this is basically a 5 yard, last defense type gun, and was never really expected to be a great performer at 15 yards.

I practice a lot with short-barreled pistols, my favorite challenge in shooting, and I shoot at small, distant targets a lot. Most of the people I have observed merely 'spray' full sized silhouette targets, all over, at 7 yards, with this type gun, and will not even attempt a 15 yard shot.

The LCP/Keltec sized guns are not that bad to shoot, but they are unpleasant enough that you likely will not practice much with one. For me, the 'trick' is to improve your marksmanship by shooting slightly larger double-stack subcompact 9mm pistols, that are much more pleasant to shoot, but still offer a large challenge to marksmanship. That type gun is my preferred carry gun, and the LCP is only for those occasional days when I just don't want to dress around a larger gun.

Once you have disciplined yourself to maintain sight picture through a long trigger pull, using a gun with a short sighting radius, you will be able to shoot the pocket guns with much more confidence.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

- Kel-Tec P-3AT
- Uncle Mikes #1, slightly modified

Print-free, rear pocket carry in Levis...

JeffWard


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ruger LCP 380 or keltec 3AT
i like the nemisis pocket holster


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Never...I repeat, never...keep anything in the same pocket with your pistol.
> No keys, no spare change, no nothing.
> Keep the pistol in a holster, too. Loose, it will catch itself in a bad position and impede the presentation. It will also pick up lint, so keep it scrupulously clean.


I hope that my post did not sound like I was recommending carrying in a pocket full of other stuff. I was just saying that it feels like a cell phone or something of equivalent size and weight.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

+1 nelskc recommendations. Those are the main and most popular choices that are the appropriate size and weight for pocket carry. I roll with a S&W 642 and one back up speed load. Just my preference of the choices. Lot of good feed back on this site regarding the P3AT but I have never had one. In a 380 I used with good success a Sig P232. Because it is so thin and reasonably light in the alloy version it carried well for me in slacks or loose shorts and goes virtually unoticed IWB with Jeans.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

+1 on a number of posts above.

For the average person:

1 - LCP is NOT a range or "fun" shooting gun. It is a pocket pistol as a BUG or when you can not carry a larger gun.

2 - Shoot slightly larger pistols to gain control and/or experience then shoot the LCP or P3aT to stay proficient. (Unless you like little guns with a bit of a bite to them). I don't.

3 - I copied JeffWards design on a Uncle Mike's #1 and it works great.

4 - LCP is extremely concealable.

I like it and carry it when my two primary EDC's will not or don't not work for the clothing I am wearing.

This is my .02 worth.


----------

